# Schräge Linie mit Bögen verbinden



## mestro (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine Kontur eines Schriftzuges erstellt, welche um 15° schräg ist (also kursiv). Nun müssen aber einige Kanten gerundet werden, damit es z.B. nach einem "a" aussieht. Ich schaffe es aber nicht, dass die Kanten tangential an die Bögen laufen. Wir könnte ich das hinbekommen? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## aTa (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
du kannst doch jedem Schriftzug ganz einfach eine Kontur geben!
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte dann zeichne es doch einfach mit dem Pfadtool nach...


----------



## mestro (15. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen.

Hmmm irgendwie versteh ich deine Antwort nicht :-(
Ich habe jetzt einen Anhang mal eingefügt.

"Autohaus Trimpop" heißt das und damit das jpg auch so aussieht müssen halt bei dem "A" die vorderen beiden Ecken rund sein und das bekomm ich nicht hin... Wer kann mir helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## megabit (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde bei den "a"s neue Punkte einfügen. Einen Punkt auf der horizontalen Linie und einen auf der senkrechten Linie. Die sollten ungefähr gleichweit vom Eckpunkt wegliegen.

Danach kannst du den Eckpunkt löschen und mit dem passenden Tool (ich weiss den Namen nicht) die dadurch entstandene schräge Linie krümmen bis dir das Ergebnis gefällt.


----------



## Ina04 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
mit welchem Programm hast du das gemacht?


----------



## mestro (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe das mit Adobe Illustrator 10 gemacht.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## thoru (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe möchtest du ein Rechteck wie es hier unten zu
sehen ist. Dies habe ich folgendermaßen hergestellt:
- ein einfaches Quadrat erstellt
- ein gleich großes nur diese mit runden Ecken
- beide übereinaner gelegt und beide in der waagerechten soweit voneinander mit den
  Pfeiltasten entfernt das ich so gerade die volle Rundung bekomme.
- Pathfinderpalette und die Option "dem Formbereich hinzufügen" gewählt
und schon haben wir ein Rechteck mit zwei "runden" sowie zwei "eckigen" Ecken.

cu
thoru


----------



## Ina04 (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht gefällt dir ja auch so was, weil wenn du am "A" Rundungen machst, müsstets du auch an allen anderen welche machen.


----------



## thoru (16. Oktober 2004)

Warum muss sie, wenn sie am A die Rundungen macht an allen die Rundungen machen
Vielleicht sind die Rundungen auch nur dafür gedacht sich vom O und den Derivaten zu 
unterscheiden.)

cu
thoru


----------

